# are you still using windows 7



## martys (Oct 18, 2017)

Are you still using windows 7.   I am using until windows 7 and will change to windows 10 in 2019. My motherboard on my gaming pc does not have drivers for windows 10 or support it


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm still using Windows XP. But I also have an iPad and an android tablet and a cell phone.

No lack of entertainment.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2017)

martys said:


> will change to windows 10 in 2019.



Why?


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, I'm still using Windows 7. I've tried Windows 10 and I didn't like it. I have so many programs that will not work with it and I can't get updates for them so I will continue to use it as long as possible.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2017)

I use Win 7 (desktop) and Win 8.1 on the laptop.  I turned down the Win 10 free upgrade as I read too many negatives about it.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 19, 2017)

Windows 7 here too.  Not going to Win 10 unless I am forced (e.g. I have to buy a new computer and it's already installed).  I'm trying to get up the nerve to set up my computer to dual boot Win 7 and Linux.  I would like to go to Linux exclusively.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 19, 2017)

I have windows 7 also.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 19, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> Windows 7 here too.  Not going to Win 10 unless I am forced (e.g. I have to buy a new computer and it's already installed).  I'm trying to get up the nerve to set up my computer to dual boot Win 7 and Linux.  I would like to go to Linux exclusively.



You won't be sorry, Windows is "high maintenance" for no really good reason.   When i switched to Linux in 2004 I found myself just smiling with contentment, over being able to use MY computer the way I wish, without being beholden to a large, money-grubbing corporation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd be afraid I'm too dumb for Linux.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2017)

Windows 7 was very good, but when W10 was released for free, I got it.  It didn't take long to configure it pretty much the same way W7 was, and I've had Zero problems with W10.  If/when W11(or whatever it is called), is released, I will probably quickly get it.  I have no use for most of the "aps" that come with these releases, but they are easy to disable, which speeds up the system, a bit.  I recognize that Windows is a primary target for hackers, etc., because it is so widely used...as opposed to other Op systems which are only used by a small fraction of users....but, it seems that Windows, and the associated anti-virus programs are quickly updated to reduce the chances of problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

My old computer was acting up, so we got a new one that came with Windows 10 already installed, there was no option to buy a new computer with Windows7 at the time, because I would have preferred that.  I don't like Windows10, and don't use all the extra bells and whistles...but I'm dealing with it.

I still have my Windows7 computer in the basement, with free dial up service, just as a backup in case my cable ISP goes down for any length of time.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 20, 2017)

Same here, SeaBreeze.

I upgraded to Win10 on my 11 year old computer and didn't like it. I'd been using Win7. When I got a new comp, it had Win8 and only a few months later I upgraded to Win8.1. After disabling some stuff I didn't use, I loved it. Three years later, I bought yet another comp (gave the "old" one to a friend in need) already installed with Win10, and the shop didn't even sell the Win8 program. Neither did another shop I went to. Win10 was frustrating for the first couple of months, until I discovered how to disable useless-to-me programs/apps. 

I am also considering Linux, for pretty much the reasons tnthomas touched on.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 21, 2017)

I've thought about going with Linux. One of these days I may get around to it.

I haven't been impressed with any Windows products since XP and 7, both of which were okay. Windows 10 knocked out my wifi printer. I would futz around and get it working, then MS would update 10 and away it went again. It gave me fits until I finally found a workaround. When I first went with 10, I spent an inordinate amount of time getting rid of stuff I didn't want and would never use. I have a Windows 7 installation disk and I can't imagine getting rid of it.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 21, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I'd be afraid I'm too dumb for Linux.



Linux is user friendly these days, as much so as Windows.  The layout of the graphical desktop may be different, but a little snooping around would get past that.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm still using Windows 7.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 22, 2017)

I upgraded to a Win7 PC shortly after they stopped updating the security for XP.

My next computer may be Linux; I've got the time now to learn it.  But I would want to learn it while my Win7 PC is still working, to use it to learn Linux.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> My old computer was acting up, so we got a new one that came with Windows 10 already installed, there was no option to buy a new computer with Windows7 at the time, because I would have preferred that.  I don't like Windows10, and don't use all the extra bells and whistles...but I'm dealing with it.
> 
> I still have my Windows7 computer in the basement, with free dial up service, just as a backup in case my cable ISP goes down for any length of time.



I'd be surprised if your dial up service is still in service.  They might not even answer your call.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2017)

No, I gave up on Windows and moved to Linux. I liked XP, even Win 8.1, but not Vista or Win 10.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 22, 2017)

Used Linux (Mint) since XP was replaced as the go to OS.  Never looked back, I find Linux is cleaner, safer & easier than trying to navigate through Windows.  Of course I'm no expert on either of the OS's including Apple.  For what I use, it fits the bill & it's all *FREE*.  Email, pictures, Facebook (no longer), surfing & research, a few simple games, maybe a forum, (like this) & watching/streaming TV or movies.  Basically the 98% of things retirees use it for.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2017)

A few months ago I gave Win10 another try and I've been more than happy with it to date.

My Win7 Ultimate install kept crashing and getting bugs from Facebook. Win10 hasn't crashed yet.

Tried Linux again a while back, still get too frustrated with all the "Sudo" commands that you have to look up. It reminds me a bit too much of my old BASIC days.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 22, 2017)

Ever since I got my first iPad, I started using the Apple iOS, love it, and never looked back !  I do not have any hassles with the iPad, don’t have to worry about it getting a virus, the updates come in at regular intervals, and it is much more portable than even a small laptop would be. Also, the iPad can have cellular connection; so if you travel with it and are not close to a wi-fi connection, you can still go online. 
The iPad comes in several different sizes and styles, so there should be one for everyone. I have one of the large iPad Pro’s with a keyboard case, making it just about like a 13” laptop. 
I also have an iPad Mini, which is just a little larger than a Kindle Fire, and I use that for when I just want to listen to music or the motivational apps, or something like that. I have a keyboard case for it that I can use if I should travel, so I do not need to take the full-size one along if I do not want to. 
My husband has an iPad Air, which is middle-size between the two that I have, and he easily carries it around. 
Since I can do everything that I want to do with just the iPad, there is no reason that I would ever go back to any of the Windows computers or laptops.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 22, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Ever since I got my first iPad, I started using the Apple iOS, love it, and never looked back !  I do not have any hassles with the iPad, don’t have to worry about it getting a virus, the updates come in at regular intervals, and it is much more portable than even a small laptop would be. Also, the iPad can have cellular connection; so if you travel with it and are not close to a wi-fi connection, you can still go online.
> The iPad comes in several different sizes and styles, so there should be one for everyone. I have one of the large iPad Pro’s with a keyboard case, making it just about like a 13” laptop.
> I also have an iPad Mini, which is just a little larger than a Kindle Fire, and I use that for when I just want to listen to music or the motivational apps, or something like that. I have a keyboard case for it that I can use if I should travel, so I do not need to take the full-size one along if I do not want to.
> My husband has an iPad Air, which is middle-size between the two that I have, and he easily carries it around.
> Since I can do everything that I want to do with just the iPad, there is no reason that I would ever go back to any of the Windows computers or laptops.



Im with you HFL, I have the iPad Air 2 now and I'd never go back to using a computer...I don't even like laptops.  I also have a mini iPad but it's old and slow so never use it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 22, 2017)

My Mini is a 2nd Generation, which is comparable to an 2-3 generation iPad, and it only has 16GB, so it does not hold much; but I do not need it to do much with. I have my music apps and the self-hypnosis apps that I listen to at night, and it works just fine for this purpose. 
I mostly just leave it next to the bed and use it to listen when I am going to sleep; but if I were to travel, and wanted to be able to use it like the regular iPad, then I can put it in the keyboard case and i am good to go. 
Your iPad Air, Chrissy , is small enough that it is easy to carry along with you; but the almost 13” iPad Pro (especially in its keyboard case) is large and heavy, even in my backpack. 
I got the Mini used from a guy who had it advertised on CL, and for about $100, and it is perfect for what i want it for.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> My Mini is a 2nd Generation, which is comparable to an 2-3 generation iPad, and it only has 16GB, so it does not hold much; but I do not need it to do much with. I have my music apps and the self-hypnosis apps that I listen to at night, and it works just fine for this purpose.
> I mostly just leave it next to the bed and use it to listen when I am going to sleep; but if I were to travel, and wanted to be able to use it like the regular iPad, then I can put it in the keyboard case and i am good to go.
> Your iPad Air, Chrissy , is small enough that it is easy to carry along with you; but the almost 13” iPad Pro (especially in its keyboard case) is large and heavy, even in my backpack.
> I got the Mini used from a guy who had it advertised on CL, and for about $100, and it is perfect for what i want it for.



yes, I agree the mini is a good size to carry with you but still bigger than any iPhone.  Maybe I'll look into getting one used, don't want to buy a new one.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I still have Windows 7,didn't feel comfortable getting Windows 10.I don't like change. Sue


----------



## merlin (Oct 23, 2017)

I use Windows 10 on a couple of desktops and laptops both here in the UK and in Russia and find it works very well. I don't like the Metro menu of 10, so I installed Classic Shell on all the computers, so in effect it looks exactly like Windows 7 but is faster. http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## jnos (Nov 8, 2017)

Will Office 2007 software work on Linux?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 8, 2017)

jnos said:


> Will Office 2007 software work on Linux?



Not sure which software you mean, specifically, but when I needed MSWord for work I had to install a Windows OS.  So I had both Linux & Windows on the one computer.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 16, 2017)

Have been using Windows 7 since the signing of the Magna Charta.

About 2 years ago, I bought a W10 machine...returned it 2 days later.  

Then more recently, I gave W10 another try. Returned it again! 

It's lke a normal computer in a Clown Suit!

 WINDOWS 7 FOREVER!

Harold


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

martys said:


> Are you still using windows 7.   I am using until windows 7 and will change to windows 10 in 2019. My motherboard on my gaming pc does not have drivers for windows 10 or support it


 I had Win 7 on my Toshiba Laptop (came on it).  When the upgrade to Win 10 came out, I wasn't interested. Later on, I got into one of my "change something" moods and upgraded.  I like it now, but at first, I didn't like it so I went back to Win 7.  Then I decided to try 10 again, and I just got used to it, like it now.

My biggest concern was that the laptop was built to work with Win 7 so I figured that it would get screwed up if I upgraded to 10.  I wanted to wait until I needed to buy another computer, and then have 10 or whatever came on the new pc/laptop.  But the Toshiba has handled the Win 10 nicely. I did have to replace the hard-drive but that was an easy fix with the help of my geeky friends on majorgeeks

PS just wanted to add that I've updated my Win 10 each time a new build update came along and fixed the bugs.  Now they have another, and I can't decide whether to do it or not. Mine is Windows 10 10.01.16299 build 16299.  The new one is called Fall Creator's Update.  It started installing on it's own because I have "install updates automatically" I guess, but it was taking forever, and then for some reason it didn't install.  So I haven't messed with it since.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> PS just wanted to add that I've updated my Win 10 each time a new build update came along and fixed the bugs.  Now they have another, and I can't decide whether to do it or not. Mine is Windows 10 10.01.16299 build 16299.  The new one is called Fall Creator's Update.  It started installing on it's own because I have "install updates automatically" I guess, but it was taking forever, and then for some reason it didn't install.  So I haven't messed with it since.



The "Fall Creators Update" is a pretty large update, and can take quite a bit of time.  I did that update 2 or 3 weeks ago, and it was probably 3 or 4 hours before it was completed...and I have fast Internet speed.  Then, afterwards, several of my programs also had updates...to remain compatible with the new W10 level.  Some of these updates can be a pain in the rear...but staying updated is the best insurance against problems with hackers, etc.  Older versions of Windows, such as 7 or 8 are quickly reaching the point where they will no longer be supported, so that is another good reason to stay current.  I kind of prefer "manual" updates, and do them at my schedule, rather than having an "auto" update fire up when I least expect it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Don M. said:


> The "Fall Creators Update" is a pretty large update, and can take quite a bit of time.  I did that update 2 or 3 weeks ago, and it was probably 3 or 4 hours before it was completed...and I have fast Internet speed.  Then, afterwards, several of my programs also had updates...to remain compatible with the new W10 level.  Some of these updates can be a pain in the rear...but staying updated is the best insurance against problems with hackers, etc.  Older versions of Windows, such as 7 or 8 are quickly reaching the point where they will no longer be supported, so that is another good reason to stay current.  I kind of prefer "manual" updates, and do them at my schedule, rather than having an "auto" update fire up when I least expect it.


I switched off my auto update feature after the new Windows 10 tried to download Don. That way I figured I'd just decide what time I'm willing to let it run that long I've got pretty good download speeds usually about 50 /60 Mbps I like keeping up to date and getting new features or downloading updates that fix some glitches. I appreciate the info on it taking a long time to update that way I can set aside the time to go ahead and do it


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I switched off my auto update feature after the new Windows 10 tried to download Don. ....


I didn't think you could do that with Windows 10.    That's one thing I really dislike about it.  I know you can keep delaying for a while, but it's limited to about 3 days I thought.  

How did you do that, Denise?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm looking Nancy but I'm pretty sure I just typed in Windows updates down in the lower left Cortana search bar and that'll take you in there and it should say how you can set your updates to Auto or not like I said I'm taking a look right now but I had to open my laptop okay yes just go into your Cortana search field type in Windows updates and then you'll want to select Advanced options and there's a box to check or uncheck


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

Ahh... Cortana.  That's something I've always avoided.  Thanks, Denise.  I'll take a look at it now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Ahh... Cortana.  That's something I've always avoided.  Thanks, Denise.  I'll take a look at it now.



Just the search field Nancy I'm not using Cortana either I don't like the Chit Chat feature so I just use that search field to type in and get sent to where I want to the fastest


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey Don if you're still around I'm seeing in my update history that that 1709 or the fall Creator version or update sorry uploaded successfully but when I go into system information it still lists the old version so it didn't update but it's telling me it did and the Microsoft Microsoft site won't let me download it I mean it says update now but when I click on that it doesn't do anything basically other than tell me thank you for updating to the latest version something like that


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 17, 2017)

I have an old Dilbert cartoon where he is saying he is one with his computer.... he has reached Nerdvana

(it was a framed gift.  Hmmm)


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Hey Don if you're still around I'm seeing in my update history that that 1709 or the fall Creator version or update sorry uploaded successfully but when I go into system information it still lists the old version so it didn't update but it's telling me it did and the Microsoft Microsoft site won't let me download it I mean it says update now but when I click on that it doesn't do anything basically other than tell me thank you for updating to the latest version something like that



If your system says you downloaded the Creator successfully, you may need to do a System Restart.  This Install is Not complete until your system powers off/on, or does a restart.  As I recall, the Restart was the most time consuming part of the whole process...as my system did several restarts...over a period of a couple of hours....until this upgrade was Finally completed.  Normally, many people, including me, just let the system go to "sleep" after a set period of time, and seldom power the system off...so in order to complete this upgrade, you Will have to Restart, or power off/on.  Since you cannot do anything on the system while it is "restarting" you might want to do this while you have something else to do for an hour or more.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2017)

*​I still have it on my old laptop.  Do not plan to update that one as I use it rarely, mainly to access some old pictures and documents I have not transferred here to this one yet.  *


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If your system says you downloaded the Creator successfully, you may need to do a System Restart.  This Install is Not complete until your system powers off/on, or does a restart.  As I recall, the Restart was the most time consuming part of the whole process...as my system did several restarts...over a period of a couple of hours....until this upgrade was Finally completed.  Normally, many people, including me, just let the system go to "sleep" after a set period of time, and seldom power the system off...so in order to complete this upgrade, you Will have to Restart, or power off/on.  Since you cannot do anything on the system while it is "restarting" you might want to do this while you have something else to do for an hour or more.



Not a reset, just a restart? I've done that since the day this happened though?  Firefox Quantum was freezing up on me so I would actually do a hard-boot, had to, nothing else would work come to think of it(found an easy fix for that in about:config).  But I have used restart since the Win 10 updated, but like I said, it still says the name of the old Version, and I can tell nothings changed.  I was thinking lastnight I might need to do a reset.  I couldn't find anything online lastnight, but I've seen some comments in different forums about issues with getting the update.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *​I still have it on my old laptop.  Do not plan to update that one as I use it rarely, mainly to access some old pictures and documents I have not transferred here to this one yet.  *



I hear that marie, I have an older laptop with Vista, and it's still a dandy backup if this one goes haywire


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok, got it, the update for Fall Creator, geesh.  In my System Information it still lists the older update, but when I went into Start>settings>about I found it was installed, total luck since I didn't know what was even happening.  Read about the "huge" update after the fact.  

I don't want to turn off my auto updates, but that was sort of a rude "update" with no warning, unless I was checking on latest and greatest, which I wasn't.  I also haven't run into any issues so far, but I'm reading up on the changes they've made


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Not a reset, just a restart? I've done that since the day this happened though?  Firefox Quantum was freezing up on me so I would actually do a hard-boot, had to, nothing else would work come to think of it(found an easy fix for that in about:config).  But I have used restart since the Win 10 updated, but like I said, it still says the name of the old Version, and I can tell nothings changed.  I was thinking lastnight I might need to do a reset.  I couldn't find anything online lastnight, but I've seen some comments in different forums about issues with getting the update.



It sounds like...for some reason...that this update didn't download completely.  You might try doing a manual update....click on the "settings" icon at the bottom of the screen....go to "update and Security"...then click on "check for updates".  If it didn't download completely, that should start a new download, and hopefully, it will come through completely....might take awhile.  If you look at the "update history" you should see something that says "feature update to Windows 10, version 1709"....and whether or not it updated successfully.


----------



## Marko (Dec 27, 2017)

No...

But for me XP was the best and MS Office 2003.


----------



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

Windows XP Pro here, and no plans to ever use another Windows OS, although I am teaching myself Linux, KolibriOS, etc. You always need a 'Plan B'.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Windows 10, Linux
I dual boot, and choose

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

